# 2015 1.2 TSI 86HP mods?



## IntelCorePentium (Dec 19, 2018)

I know it's a 1.2L engine but they're basically the same as the 1.4L albeit using a 5 spd gearbox. Anyways I did a custom catback on the car and some spacers on the wheels so I'm looking for any performance mods to be done... Downpipes, intakes, turbo upgrades, ECU flashes, springs etc. Anything you guys can recommend

Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chockomon (Aug 20, 2005)

IntelCorePentium said:


> I know it's a 1.2L engine but they're basically the same as the 1.4L albeit using a 5 spd gearbox. Anyways I did a custom catback on the car and some spacers on the wheels so I'm looking for any performance mods to be done... Downpipes, intakes, turbo upgrades, ECU flashes, springs etc. Anything you guys can recommend
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk


I believe the Racehip tune boxes work for the 1.2 TSI as well. Based on the pictures I've seen, the 1.4T (EA211) intakes and BOV pipes will fit as well. Springs should be the same as whatever other VW chassis being used.


----------

